# Soldier field



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I saw today that they are re-sodding Soldier Field in Chicago with Bermuda grass. I am curious about this because that field went to crap at the end of last year and I can't imagine Bermuda holding up well in Chicago. I am guessing they will re sod with KBG in October. Then I thought how awesome it would be to have an NFL field budget for my lawn.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

bosox_5 said:


> I saw today that they are re-sodding Soldier Field in Chicago with Bermuda grass. I am curious about this because that field went to crap at the end of last year and I can't imagine Bermuda holding up well in Chicago. I am guessing they will re sod with KBG in October. Then I thought how awesome it would be to have an NFL field budget for my lawn.


The eagles use bermuda too. Philly obviously isn't as cold as Chicago, but hardly warm season, either. Seems to work for them. I remember seeing a video about it and I understand they have some breeding developments leading to more cold tolerant Bermuda.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I thought fields (specifically stadiums) have issues in the later playing months due to a lack of sunlight. I know they all have heating in the root zone, but I know that when Notre Dame went to fake turf it was because they put a giant scoreboard in the South endzone and there wouldn't be enough light to support grass. Gillette Stadium for the Patriots was similar when they made the switch. I am not even an amateur expert in Bermuda, but I thought it did the poorest in lower light conditions like you would get in a bowled Stadium in Chicago in November.

I do love seeing the Premier league teams with their grow lights keeping those UK fields alive all winter


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Chiefs use Bermuda as well. I believe they overseed with PRG in the later months to keep it green and thicker.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I heard that they were looking to possibly move the Bears out of Soldier Field to a better location in Chicago or one of the suburbs.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

They have grow lights to keep it moving, and they have a heating system for the roots. There was a video recently saying they would lay some prg on it II to keep it green as it starts to go more dormant. I believe the chiefs also have Bermuda.

As to the epl, they have some really cool stuff going. They use prg, but they also insert 1% of the field w plastic fibers. The grass roots attach themselves to these and helps heel it in place. They also have heating elements for the roots in some places. I believe it's called desso grassmaster. The machine they use is pretty wild.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

bosox_5 said:


> ...
> I do love seeing the Premier league teams with their grow lights keeping those UK fields alive all winter





Dono1183 said:


> They have grow lights to keep it moving ...


That's it. I don't want to hear **** about the carbon footprint of my leaf blower anymore. :lol:


----------

